# [Request] Transformer Prime stock build.prop



## T3N_Y3ARS_GON3 (Dec 31, 2011)

Can someone do me a favor and post their stock build.prop? I was trying to get some gameloft games to work and I just over wrote my back up (face palm) thanks in advance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

http://db.tt/XvDOVHih


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

That should get you fixed

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## T3N_Y3ARS_GON3 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you. Just wish I could get some of my gameloft games working on this beast!! I can usually get them going on unsupported devices but haven't had any luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ihodge (Jan 16, 2012)

It seems the link to the dropdox has gone cold.. Could someone repost? I need a copy as well.

Thanks in advance;

ihodge(noob)


----------

